# [Video] Pyraminx Last Layer from all angles (How I execute them) (:



## Carrot (Jan 16, 2013)

Bonus, I do 2-flip, all angles sub 0.7 cold hands ;-) 







Algorithms said:


> Easy CW1: [R'] L' R L R'
> Easy CW2: R' L R L'
> Easy CW3: Rw' L' R' L
> 
> ...


*

I hope you like this *


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 16, 2013)

Odder said:


> I hope you like this


I do.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 16, 2013)

Dem U-perms.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 16, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Dem U-perms.



I have some algs for those cases I think can be done a tiny bit faster, but I never got to practise them


----------

